# Your favorite coffee



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

My absolute favorite coffee is Jamacian Blue.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

I like lavaza, but since that thread by lightgeoduck, I've been drinking that slingshot cold brew with regularity..m


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

You would have to be a Texan to get the secret ingredient. But it starts off with classic folgers...


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Baileys?


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

You can tell me, I won't tell


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Dunkin Donuts.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Chickory?


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

Nope, let me start with saying I like coffee in my coffee. I have no use for jamoka-nut mango cinnamon caraway bean coffee with vanilla and froth, Just coffee black no sugar. But, if one were to mix 50/50 with a coffee ground from one of our local grocery store chains (HEB) you would have something extra special and not break the fru-fru coffee rule. Its called Texas Pecan and when blended with Folgers classic blend 50/50 it tastes just like it smells, and that is badass!

But you have to shop at HEB. It is good stuff.

EDIT:

Well, well.... http://www.hebshopping.com/product.php?productid=39


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Sounds good to me. MJ and I love our coffee also. Once in a great while I add high end hot chocolate for a seasonal drink. I'm still not telling Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 68510


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

On the recommendation on my cousin, I put 1/2 teaspoon of ground cayenne into my coffee grounds occasionally. This is surprisingly delicious; it doesn't so much affect the flavor (though in my opinion, it enhances the "nutty" notes), but you definitely feel the coffee better. Its hot, hot coffee. I think everyone should try it at least once...


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

^ Ill give that a try. I like spicy to the point of HOT.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Count me in, I'm going to give it a try


----------



## flippinfool (Aug 22, 2014)

FOLGERS, hot, black, no sugar. ( gonna try that cayenne too!!)


----------



## slopshot (Sep 9, 2014)

Cowboy style!

Cold water, any grounds you like, bring to a boil for a minute or two, let it sit awhile, enjoy!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

slopshot said:


> Cowboy style!
> Cold water, any grounds you like, bring to a boil for a minute or two, let it sit awhile, enjoy!


That sounds like campin' coffee!


----------



## slopshot (Sep 9, 2014)

Tentacle Toast said:


> slopshot said:
> 
> 
> > Cowboy style!
> ...


at camp or on the stove

Cheers!


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

I put water in the machine and push the button! But, at deer camp its a different story. We put water in the machine and plug it in because the button is broken.


----------



## flippinfool (Aug 22, 2014)

Greavous said:


> I put water in the machine and push the button! But, at deer camp its a different story. We put water in the machine and plug it in because the button is broken.


Nothing like roughing it is there?


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Dunkins iced coffee. Cream only. Year round.

Took a picture of one the other day ...


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

Its roughing it, roughing it .....smoothly! The older I get the more I enjoy the camp part vs. the hunting. I only bow hunt these days and do more watching than anything else.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I'll have to try that iced coffee


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Tag said:


> I'll have to try that iced coffee


Be careful; I think they put crack in it


----------

